

Mesosphere and Microsoft Bring Mesos to Windows Server - antics
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/mesosphere-partners-with-microsoft-to-bring-mesos-to-windows-server/

======
haosdent
Apache Mesos could support Windows Container.

~~~
hartem_
It's going to. That's what the article is about :-).

